# Good Werewolf Stories on FA?



## Hybrid Persona (May 6, 2014)

In popular media, I have yet to find a book or movie or game that does werewolves full justice. I always find something wrong with them. Things I wish were changed or were simply not there in the first place. Maybe I'll have much better luck in the fandom though.

So, do any of you have a favorite werewolf themed story on FA? If so, please post it. It would also really help if you posted a quick summary of it if it's not on the page itself.


----------



## Verok (May 6, 2014)

Okay, but can you tell/list me what you find wrong in particular?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 6, 2014)

Verok said:


> Okay, but can you tell/list me what you find wrong in particular?


Well, actually I'm gonna backpedal a little bit here. It's not so much the fact that I'm finding things _wrong_ with the way certain people do werewolves so much as the fact that I'm looking for a specific type of werewolf story.

In the story I would like to see, werewolves should:
- Be able to spread their condition easily.
- Be willing to spread their condition. (for the most part)
- Be able to choose when to turn and the more they delve into becoming a werewolf, the more power they get and the better it feels. HOWEVER, they also have more of a chance of losing control over themselves.
- At some point in the story, become at least a national crisis of endemic proportions.

Those are the basic constraints that I would like to see that I can think of.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Well, actually I'm gonna backpedal a little bit here. It's not so much the fact that I'm finding things _wrong_ with the way certain people do werewolves so much as the fact that I'm looking for a specific type of werewolf story.
> 
> In the story I would like to see, werewolves should:
> - Be able to spread their condition easily.
> ...


That's really, really damn specific. And not really what traditional werewolf lore is. :l


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 6, 2014)

Icky said:


> That's really, really damn specific. And not really what traditional werewolf lore is. :l


I know, but I really, really want to read it.

...

Or I could write it. I've actually thought about this for a bit but I don't want to add another me-too werewolf story to the pile.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 6, 2014)

Maybe you should write it since you know what you want it to be.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 6, 2014)

Catilda Lily said:


> Maybe you should write it since you know what you want it to be.


I guess the only question then is, would people be interested in reading it?


----------

